# Cowbird - or other Parasitic layer?



## Journeywoman (Jun 27, 2019)

On my back porch light (defunct), I have a nest that is four or five years old. Every year a bird raises its young. I decided to try a photo diary this year, taking a picture every day. 
The first photo I took was of three blue robin eggs - makes sense.
Recently, one of the eggs hatched. The hatchling is growing fast. This morning I saw what looked like a dove attack the robin on her nest. 
I hate to see the parasite bird kill the robins eggs/chicks.
On the other hand, I'm fascinated that the bird was able to lay an almost identical blue egg.
Thoughts?


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Journeywoman said:


> On my back porch light (defunct), I have a nest that is four or five years old. Every year a bird raises its young. I decided to try a photo diary this year, taking a picture every day.
> The first photo I took was of three blue robin eggs - makes sense.
> Recently, one of the eggs hatched. The hatchling is growing fast. This morning I saw what looked like a dove attack the robin on her nest.
> I hate to see the parasite bird kill the robins eggs/chicks.
> ...


North American cuckoo species will occasionally lay eggs in another bird’s nest but not nearly as often as European species. It seems counterproductive to harass the foster parents after saddling them with your offspring as well. Quite a head scratcher.
Cowbirds more commonly do this but their egg is small and speckled


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

*Brood parasitism: American Robin rejects a #Cowbird egg*


----------



## Journeywoman (Jun 27, 2019)

Well, the deed is done. Three days ago, one of the eggs was hatching, the next day I could only see one egg. Yesterday, both were gone.
There was no sign under the nest of the eggs nor the chicks. Interestingly, I had an unusual number of birds just hanging around the back patio the last few days. It seems they knew what was happening and were just waiting to be fed by the interloper.
I still don't know what bird this is. It doesn't look like the cowbirds we have here. It looks like the cuckoo fledgling photos, but [supposedly] we do not have cuckoos here.


----------



## Journeywoman (Jun 27, 2019)

eucman said:


> North American cuckoo species will occasionally lay eggs in another bird’s nest but not nearly as often as European species. It seems counterproductive to harass the foster parents after saddling them with your offspring as well. Quite a head scratcher.
> Cowbirds more commonly do this but their egg is small and speckled


The hatchling does not look like either of the two types of cuckoos that are in Michigan - at least from what I could find via Google. At the speed the hatchling is growing, I should be able to identify it soon.


----------



## Journeywoman (Jun 27, 2019)

Petronius said:


> *Brood parasitism: American Robin rejects a #Cowbird egg*


So far, the only harasser I've seen the robin attack is a squirrel that came too close to the porch. And, literally, the robin hit it in the chest and knocked it about five feet off the patio. Then the robin chased it around the tree that the squirrel thought would be his escape.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I think that's a robin nestling. So, maybe two robins used the same nest? Interesting either way.

Last summer and this summer I've watched Northern cardinals teaching cowbird young how to eat from my feeder.

Welcome to the forum Journeywoman.


----------



## Journeywoman (Jun 27, 2019)

Nostromo said:


> I think that's a robin nestling. So, maybe two robins used the same nest? Interesting either way.
> 
> Last summer and this summer I've watched Northern cardinals teaching cowbird young how to eat from my feeder.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum Journeywoman.


We have talked about that possibility, and I do have more than one pair of robins in the backyard often. But, time will tell. The fledgling is 10 days old and should be able to fly at around 13 days, from what I'm reading.
My sis calls this her daily emailed photo her "soap opera" fix.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Journeywoman said:


> My sis calls this her daily emailed photo her "soap opera" fix.


It's the drama. lol


----------



## Journeywoman (Jun 27, 2019)

I took a photo just now and did a google search - it comes up with Robin or Starling....


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Possibly the other two eggs were not viable and the mother robin got rid of them.


----------



## Journeywoman (Jun 27, 2019)

These are the last two photos - A minute later and the bird took off for its maiden flight. I didn't see it again, although Mom and Dad were around so I assume the young one was two.
The viability is possible, although I saw the egg cracking and the next day it was gone....
It was an entertaining few weeks.


----------

